# Help me ID this look



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey guys, I have an opportunity to save a vintage frame from utmost humiliation and I need your help ID'ing it. The frame says "look" but the stickers seems a little bit suspicious. 

First off, this is a cromoly (not sure as i have not seen the frame) frame which is why it's somewhat uncommon for a look. based on research it could be based on a kg 221 231 241. but the decals and patterns dont fit any (my eyes are about to bleed from googling look frames etc)

I've never seen a look badge on the downtube that wasn't strethced on the steel bikes. Also usually there would be a look stamped on flat part of the seatstay where it meets the seat tube. This frame is also missing the head decal. 

Basically, i need to find out if this is really a look or just another looker. If possible what year and model. thanks [email protected]

View attachment 276327
View attachment 276328
View attachment 276329
View attachment 276330
View attachment 276331
View attachment 276332


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I actually remember seeing those in the early 1980's or late 1970's. I actually test rode one. At the time, I was heavily into things Italian, though, and I foolishly disdained it. That's all I can contribute.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

thanks for your reply mapei. so in your opinion, it is actually an authentic look?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm willing to stake better than even money on its authenticity. But don't give me a red mark if the bike turns out to be a phony. My memories from thirty years back are beginning to get fuzzy.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

no worries. i guess its worth the effort to go check it out then.

do you perchance recall the model?


----------

